# Newbie



## momof6 (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey! I am Jamie from Kentucky and I have 6 cats and they are all girls. I am so glad I found a place where I can come and share stories about them. Their names are Emma, Kallie, Bella, Daisy, Annie, and Ellie. Their new trick is to work as a group to get the treat bags open. So far three have been successfully opened and emptied.  My husband is in the army and away so its hard sometimes dealing with him gone and 6 babies running around wild. I don't have children of my own but of course the girls are my kids. Have a great day everybody and hope to chat with ya'll soon!!!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! If you can, you should try to post some pictures - we love looking at everyone's babies on this board. :wink:


----------



## momof6 (Dec 18, 2004)

If I can figure it out I will !!! Any advice?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Sure - go to the "Forum Help & Suggestions" section, at the top of that board (where the stickies are) there are topics on how to upload to the gallery here, and how to post to a message (from PC or Mac) after you've uploaded your photos. These tutorials include pictures to take you step by step through the process.

Here is the link to that board:
Forum Help & Suggestions


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Jamie! What would we do without our "babies?" They just think Christmas is here already! Clever kitties! Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## UKGirl009 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi there...I'm new too, but noticed you are from Kentucky as I am also. What part are ya from? Really appreciate your husband's service too. Welcome!


----------



## Taylor99 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the cat forum.


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Welcome to both of you new Kentucky members!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

hello


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

and welcome aboard


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to hearing all about your fur kids! I appreciate your husbands service to our country. And your sacrifice also. I know it has to be hard for you not having him there with you.


----------

